# Pets, Time For Some Photos



## mach 0.0013137

These were taken by Caroline of Holly this afternoon...


----------



## Alas

ok - one of Oscar the big red Psycho after playing in the bog










And posing for the camera










Alasdair


----------



## grey

Russell, 5yrs, Working Lakeland Fell Terrier (Well, he had a paper round, but spent it all on Woodbines and porn)


----------



## thorpey69

My Elsie


----------



## Griff

My now passed away cockateil Ossie which I had for 23 years

I had to let the vet end his illness.

Losing a friend like this is very painful, whether it be cat, horse, dog or bird etc.

I wont get another animal until I have retired from work


----------



## blackandgolduk

I sincerely hope your kitty gets better, Mark. I know what it's like when a pet's ill and it's horrible.

Here's my 'exotic'...


----------



## Alas

Another couple of the big red boy relaxing as only he can.

Alasdair


----------



## thunderbolt

Here we have Max the black lab & Sally the German Shepherd.



















Unfortunately these boys are no longer with us. Harley was on loan to us and we had to sell Barney as my wife and eldest daughter were no longer able to spare the time to ride them as often as they would have liked.

Harley










Barney


----------



## unlcky alf

Max:










Ollie:










Oscar & Leo:










Minnie, teaching her rider not to get too cocky at a local dressage competition, threw her right infront of the judges table


















There's another horse and a stray dachsund, which turned up afew weeks ago, which I don't have any photos of at the moment.


----------



## mach 0.0013137

Ever had that feeling that you`re being watched?


----------



## thedburgess

:lol: Mines too busy watching the toy tele.










Martin Jol sadly not with us anymore


----------



## Silver Hawk

He's sort of a pet...I know where to find him every morning. :blink:


----------



## PhilM

That's one very cool looking toad Paul, has he got a name


----------



## thunderbolt

Definately being watched.

Whether it's overtly...










Or covertly










Their eyes are upon us.


----------



## Alas

Watching and listening. :lol: Poor sod has had 2 mini strokes in the last week but is looking ok just now,

Alasdair


----------



## BondandBigM

It's Big M's daughters dog, but I seem to have been left with her this last wee while, she's thick as two short planks.


----------



## Mrcrowley

thunderbolt said:


> Definately being watched.
> 
> Whether it's overtly...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or covertly
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Their eyes are upon us.


That dog is lovely. How old/name?


----------



## thunderbolt

Mrcrowley said:


> That dog is lovely. How old/name?


 Paul, meet Max the 10 year old Black lab. He's a nutter.


----------



## Mrcrowley

Heron just reminding us of his charisma.










John, Heron's 9 & he can have his mad moments


----------



## thunderbolt

Mrcrowley said:


> Heron just reminding us of his charisma.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> John, Heron's 9 & he can have his mad moments


He's a beaut Paul. 

Max is a gannett, he's always on the look out for food, a right pain in the ass sometimes. :lol:


----------



## Carl

Harold, cunningly disguised so the birds won't spot him:










My chum Sylvester, aka the Ugly One:










Carl


----------



## mjolnir

Dillan out playing in the back garden yesterday.










I wish he would stay still long enough to have his picture taken properly.


----------



## mach 0.0013137

You couldn`t make them do this...

Jackie taken 20 minutes ago










Janie 10 minutes later...










:lol:


----------



## Boxbrownie

mjolnir said:


> Dillan out playing in the back garden yesterday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wish he would stay still long enough to have his picture taken properly.


One word........Superglue :lol:


----------



## BondandBigM

Boxbrownie said:


> One word........Superglue :lol:


 Or maybe this guy could sort something out for you

http://www.taxidermist.co.uk/

:lol:


----------



## Mutley

mach 0.0013137 said:


> You couldn`t make them do this...
> 
> Jackie taken 20 minutes ago
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Janie 10 minutes later...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :lol:


Doesn't eveyone have a cat that lives in a plant pot :lol:


----------



## thunderbolt

mutley said:


> Doesn't eveyone have a cat that lives in a plant pot


 No, ours lives in the bin in the bathroom. :lol:


----------



## Mutley

thunderbolt said:


> No, ours lives in the bin in the bathroom. :lol:


 Thats not normal :lol:


----------



## thunderbolt

mutley said:


> Thats not normal :lol:


 She sometimes goes on holiday to the washing basket...










but she can be a floosey sometimes, not fussed who she sleeps with... :inlove:


----------



## mjolnir

Boxbrownie said:


> mjolnir said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dillan out playing in the back garden yesterday.
> 
> I wish he would stay still long enough to have his picture taken properly.
> 
> 
> 
> One word........Superglue :lol:
Click to expand...

That's not a bad plan. I could probably get a picture or 2 whilst he was gnawing through the floor to free himself 



BondandBigM said:


> Or maybe this guy could sort something out for you
> 
> http://www.taxidermist.co.uk/
> 
> :lol:


Nah, I feed him on taxidermists


----------



## chocko

I think he is looking down at me


----------



## mjolnir

sssammm said:


> That'll teach you to roll in fox sh*t


:rofl:

He won't get too hot in the summer now.


----------



## William_Wilson

Well, here we go. 

Fluffy










Jess










The Grey Cat










Later,

William


----------



## blackandgolduk

Vasuki can sit for hours like this...


----------



## judeep

mutley said:


> Doesn't eveyone have a cat that lives in a plant pot


 Do we need a new thread?


----------



## Bootsy

Bootsy, my Chinese Shar Pei Cross.

He's 9 next month.

He's named after Bootsy Collins (I'm a fan) and I stole his name as my default forum name!


----------



## Sparky

Stripes










Poppy.










Mark


----------



## rapidboy

My other cat having a bath


----------



## Tom Radford

My dog, Sebbe.


----------



## rapidboy

mutley said:


> Nice puppies, err I mean kitten :lol:


Sadly it / they are not mine, but i do have a small ginger girl cat.










Not quite the same is it :lol: :lol:


----------



## Stan

Steve said:


> My Chihuahua puppies and my Siamese.
> 
> Puppies


I can just imagine the pup thinking "how the hell did that cat get up there?". Wonderful.


----------



## blackandgolduk

avidfan said:


> ive got 14 of these-all different species though and all have got their own personalities! i dont take piccies as they dont like the flash so ive pinched someone elses lol...


Great choice of football team and a fan of exotics, eh? We're kindred spirits! :lol:


----------



## HereBeMonsters

I have a pet prawn, but he's hard to get pictures of....


----------



## HereBeMonsters

Yeah, I really wish there were some good small freshwater crabs around. A friend had a couple of hermits, but I think marine is just too difficult for me to keep. I have a decent tropical tank going though - as well as "Jacques"; a small shoal of assorted tetras, 4 ghost glass catfish, a blue gourami and a siamese fighting fish called Mr Miyagi. They all seem to get along fairly well except the gourami and fighting fish.


----------



## jaslfc5

ive been in the isle of wight for a week attending a family funneral ,and my dog kobi got alot of attention .some people were actually stopping their cars to ask me what he is apparently there isnt many alaskan malamutes on the island.i know most dog owners feel the same way about their dogs but i have to say kobi is a bit awesome .i will upload some more recent photos soon.










i recently found this video whilst playing with my apple tv .it is brilliant you have to watch it with sound on though.


----------



## minkle

Yep Jason..thats an awesome dog..

Here's a few better ones of mine..


----------



## Alas

As you maybe know cute is not a word that can be applied to my beast.










and if they cant see me they'll never know I'm here :lol:


----------



## MarkDavey

Here are my pests, I mean pets  Say hello to Snap, Crackle and Pop


----------



## jaslfc5

some photo's i took today on my favorite beech .im still getting to grips with the blackberry so photos aint great.

also he is moulting so thats why he looks like a hobo dog, and you havent seen anything until youve seen a malamute moult the fur that comes out is incredible.










but on a sadder note ,this is lilly she has had a tumour removed from her stomach today so im looking after her untill my in laws pick her up tomorrow .the op went well but she is not eating still early days i guess.poor lilly.


----------



## Tom Radford

jaslfc5 said:


> also he is moulting so thats why he looks like a hobo dog, and you havent seen anything until youve seen a malamute moult the fur that comes out is incredible.


Trust me, I have. Look at my dog sebbe.










We usually get about 2-3 shopping bags worth of fur off of him during normal grooming. Couldnt have insulated the roof of our house by now!


----------



## jaslfc5

Tom Radford said:


> Trust me, I have. Look at my dog sebbe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We usually get about 2-3 shopping bags worth of fur off of him during normal grooming. Couldnt have insulated the roof of our house by now!


 it is bonkers isnt it .i can fill my dyson animal twice a day just with hair and i brush him when i take him out.

what breed is that ?


----------



## Mrcrowley

I have fish too!


----------



## Tom Radford

jaslfc5 said:


> it is bonkers isnt it .i can fill my dyson animal twice a day just with hair and i brush him when i take him out.
> 
> what breed is that ?


 He is an Eurasier. Originally bred in Germany in the 60's . A cross with a samoyed, chow chow and wolf spitz. Now a breed in its own right.


----------



## jaslfc5

Tom Radford said:


> He is an Eurasier. Originally bred in Germany in the 60's . A cross with a samoyed, chow chow and wolf spitz. Now a breed in its own right.


 damn nice looking dog .i almost went for a chow chow lovely dogs .


----------



## mach 0.0013137

Stan said:


> jaslfc5 said:
> 
> 
> 
> but on a sadder note ,this is lilly she has had a tumour removed from her stomach today so im looking after her untill my in laws pick her up tomorrow .the op went well but she is not eating still early days i guess.poor lilly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope Lilly gets better soon.
Click to expand...

So do I.


----------



## judeep

MarkDavey said:


> Here are my pests, I mean pets  Say hello to Snap, Crackle and Pop


They are soooo cute! Great pics as well!


----------



## judeep

Meet:

Toby, typical Labrador but possibly more stupid than most!










Fleck, the retired greyhound.










And Daisy.










OK not strictly ours but lives in the field at the back of the cottage


----------



## Teg62x

Lets see your favourite pictures of your pets. I'll kick off with a few of my dogs Meg and Murphy.

Murphy



Meg


----------



## Robti

Duke out for a walk



And a short while later



sorry for the geo tagging new phone app


----------



## Teg62x

This is me picking Meg from the litter when I was home on leave from Afghanistan.





Robti said:


> Duke out for a walk
> 
> 
> 
> And a short while later
> 
> 
> 
> sorry for the geo tagging new phone app


 My two love the couch as well.


----------



## Cyclops930

My Saffies. Rosie and Bullseye.

They also like the settee as well.































Sent from my LG-H440n using Tapatalk


----------



## dannyblack

Our adopted child























Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Davey P

Looks like quite a lot of sleeping going on here, so why should my contribution be any different:



This is Gypsy, the 22 years old moggy, doing what she does best :laughing2dw:


----------



## Say

My daughters dog reggie, he's our grand dog if that counts


----------



## BlueKnight

*Talii*


----------



## Robden

"Gone fishin' "


----------



## mach 0.0013137

Molly (aka The Prime Cat) she`s 18 years old & a very quiet, unassuming lady who is absolutely adored by every member of this household.









Jackie, our 12 year old cultured cat who has a liking for classical music (apart from opera which she can`t stand)









Janie (Jackie`s twin sister) The Explorer*, a fun loving lady who often gets compliments on her beauty from complete strangers

eg posties, delivery men & people who just happen to be passing by...









* She has been seen on nearby streets & in neighbour`s gardens including one who has three rather noisy dogs where, their owner informs me, Janie likes to sit on the front door step while the dogs, unusually for them, just sit quietly watching her :notworthy: :biggrin:


----------



## MyrridinEmrys

My pal thinks she works for MI5:


----------



## Andy300

Our Max a few years ago .. after retrieving his ball from a pond :laugh:


----------



## richy176

My Sprocker (mongrel) - probably the most affectionate dog I have ever had but does not know how to go out for a walk without a ball to play with.


----------



## Turpinr

Andy300 said:


> Our Max a few years ago .. after retrieving his ball from a pond :laugh:


----------



## Richy

Marty my American Rat Terrier.


----------



## BondandBigM

Bill on pizza & chip watch but I'm hank marvin so he's got no chance of a bit

:laugh: :laugh:


----------



## Rob.B

My 2 wretches









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Turpinr

BondandBigM said:


> Bill on pizza & chip watch but I'm hank marvin so he's got no chance of a bit
> 
> :laugh: :laugh:


 I can never say no to my boy


----------



## BondandBigM

Turpinr said:


> I can never say no to my boy


 Are those the proper dog sausages that some pubs are selling theses days ??

Bill will scoff just about anything put in front of him, he loves a good curry !!

:laugh: :laugh:


----------



## Turpinr

BondandBigM said:


> Are those the proper dog sausages that some pubs are selling theses days ??
> 
> Bill will scoff just about anything put in front of him, he loves a good curry !!
> 
> :laugh: :laugh:


 I don't know what sort of sausages they were but the one's we get him there (Rivington) now are big fat pork uns @ £1 a go.

After a walk over the hills it always ends (as it should) with a drink for me and missus Turpinr and either pork scratchings or sausages in autumn or winter or an ice cream in spring/summer.

The only problem is the smell that comes put of the other end of dogs :laugh:


----------



## Rob.B

Turpinr said:


> Cracking Staffie smile
> 
> Polo wearing mud.


 Nice looking Staffies mate... I had one about 30 years ago when Staffies were Staffies... Not like the ones you see all the smackheads all walking round the local town centres up and down the country... :biggrin:


----------



## Turpinr

Rob.B said:


> Nice looking Staffies mate... I had one about 30 years ago when Staffies were Staffies... Not like the ones you see all the smackheads all walking round the local town centres up and down the country... :biggrin:


 Cheers. He's the most loyal and affectionate dog you could wish to meet.


----------



## Rob.B

Turpinr said:


> Cheers. He's the most loyal and affectionate dog you could wish to meet.


 Ye they get bad press but there's nothing like them... I had mine for 14 years it broke my heart when I lost him... My son when he was about 2 years old used to sit on his back and hold his collar and ride him up and down the hall like a little jockey :biggrin:


----------



## Turpinr

Rob.B said:


> Ye they get bad press but there's nothing like them... I had mine for 14 years it broke my heart when I lost him... My son when he was about 2 years old used to sit on his back and hold his collar and ride him up and down the hall like a little jockey :biggrin:


 Our boy is 6 this year, not looking forward to losing him.

So just going to spoil him.His hobbies are walking and pub beer gardens.

He's partial to cheese and biscuits but especially blue Shropshire though its hard to tell which are his favourites :biggrin:


----------



## Steve D UK

Our Susie. She won't take that bloody watch off we got her for Christmas!


----------



## BlueKnight

*Our Talii enjoying a Canadian Spring day. He he he....*

*At 65 lbs. , she's a big female Siberian by CKC standards and she pulls like a locomotive. Her favorite food is...food. Extremely obedient if you have a treat. Her big wet nose and three foot long tongue tell me it's 7am.*










*Training a Siberian Husky in a nut shell.*


----------



## Foxdog

Stanley










Jinx


----------



## Turpinr

Our boy can write his name but he's not very good at maths.


----------



## Teg62x

Murphy with his birthday presents! He is ball daft!!


----------



## Biker

More pussy

Meet Dave, she is a very unassuming fluffy pussy, however, she has 5 knives in each hand and is not afraid to use them...


----------



## Pete wilding

Some great pictures here


----------



## Cassie-O

I don't have any pets officially, but these pigeons keep coming back to visit me. So, if I were to choose a pet, it would be a pigeon. :thumbsup: (No pigeon pie remarks!) :wink:


----------



## Biker

Pie?? Pie?? Did someone mention Pie??


----------



## r-macus

Any excuse to post  they are a great breed with the only flaws being their appetite and hereditary factors like joints.


----------



## Lou61

Here's Madge. Getting on a bit now at 12 years for a Kelpie/Collie cross but still up for anything.


----------



## Biker

My pussy has disappeared! Here ... Meet Dave.


----------



## Bonzodog

Daisy five year old Patterdale,mad as a box of frogs.


----------



## Turpinr

Biker said:


> My pussy has disappeared! Here ... Meet Dave.


 Hi Dave


----------



## thaliadaniels

Hey guys, who among you are dog lovers? Maybe you can help me with this. I need to find a good life jacket for my dog before our out of town trip. We're going spend much of our time in the waters and I want to find one that is perfect for him. He is a medium-sized Labrador Retriever. I saw these dog life jacket and can anyone suggest me where to find a good life jacket for my pooch?


----------



## r-macus

thaliadaniels said:


> Hey guys, who among you are dog lovers? Maybe you can help me with this. I need to find a good life jacket for my dog before our out of town trip. We're going spend much of our time in the waters and I want to find one that is perfect for him. He is a medium-sized Labrador Retriever. I saw these dog life jacket and can anyone suggest me where to find a good life jacket for my pooch?


 I would go for something by 'outward hound' or 'ezydog'. Go to your local pet suppliers if stuck for time, or if you can wait for delivery ebay or amazon. A quick google will throw up loads. Measure your dog with a tape and buy the vest suited to the dimensions.


----------



## MrF-UK82

Not the most manly of dogs, but he's my shadow and I love him more than my wi... Ahem, anyway here he is: :laugh:


----------



## johnbaz

This is our Daisy, She hated men and wouldn't come near me but since the wife was in hospital and I fed her she doesn't go to the wife any more, She comes to me to be picked up and plonked on to my lap!!









This is Smokey, He was traditionally mine, He always came to me but he's a slag now and will go to anyone!! :tongue: 
He seems older than he's supposed to be (Came from a cat shelter) but he's such an easy going and lovable cat that even visitors that dislike cats come to like him before they leave!!

He's quite a large cat, The woven mat at the conservatory that he's laid on was one metre in diameter, When he used to lie on it he stretched from one side to the other!!, Daisy is much smaller than him!!

Oh, He used to dive on the mat and fight with it, He eventually tore the centre out so it had to go in the bin!, He doesn't have that sort of energy any more!!










John :thumbsup:


----------



## Foxdog

Had to say goodbye to this lovely lady today. Taken by the scourge that is cancer at the age of only 6. She was allegedly in no pain and I didn't intend to see her get to the point were she was. We all said our goodbye's and spent quality time in the garden this afternoon before making the trip to the vets and bringing her back home to rest where she belongs. RIP Jinx xx

Taken this afternoon










As a 7 month pup up on Hadrians Wall










I'm sure going to miss her.


----------



## Stan

Foxdog said:


> Had to say goodbye to this lovely lady today. Taken by the scourge that is cancer at the age of only 6. She was allegedly in no pain and I didn't intend to see her get to the point were she was. We all said our goodbye's and spent quality time in the garden this afternoon before making the trip to the vets and bringing her back home to rest where she belongs. RIP Jinx xx
> 
> Taken this afternoon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As a 7 month pup up on Hadrians Wall
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sure going to miss her.


 I'm very sorry for your loss. I've lost six cats over thirty five years and I miss each one. I have good memories of each one, and that is what makes the difference.

You made the hard decision to prevent your friend from suffering an agonising death, I hope someone does the same kindness for me. :wink:


----------



## Chromejob

So sorry for your loss, man.


----------



## holg

I own a Parrot, her name is Lima. She is part of the family.


----------



## Teg62x

@Foxdog so sorry to hear about your loss,


----------



## NOTSHARP

My two hooligans, earning their keep. Day two.



Today.





Both totally, cream crackered, as I type.

Steve.


----------



## Noj

Cyclops930 said:


> My Saffies. Rosie and Bullseye.
> 
> They also like the settee as well.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LG-H440n using Tapatalk


 Killer dogs :thumbs_up:

The only thing that surprises me about Staffie is the reaction of ignorant people who think they are in imminent danger of being attacked whenever they see a Staffie. Soppiest dogs on earth.

Meet Moose my Staffie and Penny a Staffie Cross I found starving in a blokes shed from which I removed her and brought her home.










And this is my baby boy who I lost 2 years ago to cancer. He was an amazing dog in every way and I am still devastated by his loss. His name is Bobby. The kids used to play buckaroo with him by piling stuff on him while he was lying down 










Bobby as Santa










Bobby wearing a wig thanks to the kids










Lovely smiling

Noj


----------



## Steve D UK

Susie. Half dog, half duck!


----------



## Turpinr

in one of his favourite beer gardens a few years ago.









This is our boy Polo comparing himself to the 'Staffie' Xmas cards we got last year.


----------



## mach 0.0013137

mach 0.0013137 said:


> Molly (aka The Prime Cat) she`s a very quiet, unassuming lady who is absolutely adored by every member of this household....
> 
> 
> View attachment 12635
> 
> 
> Molly died unexpectedly yesterday, she had had a great morning happily exploring her usual haunts & local gardens then collapsed suddenly near the back door. We brought her inside but she was unresponsive so we made her as comfortable as possibly but within a few minutes she passed away, she will be greatly missed. One consolation is that she was 19 years old & had had a wonderful & happy life.
> 
> We buried her in the garden near her sister who had died a few years ago.


----------



## Turpinr

Sorry to hear that but at least as you say she had a long happy life.


----------



## Karrusel

So sorry to hear this Mach, I'm pretty confident that she chose well in 'allowing' you to provide for her.

Cherish her long life.

:thumbsup:


----------



## WRENCH

Sorry to hear @mach 0.0013137 my previous three all saw the same ripe old age, and had an enjoyable lazy life of pampered luxury, happy memories.


----------



## martinzx

I am very sorry to hear this @mach 0.0013137 19 years is a great innings, and I am sure you have many happy memories ... :yes:


----------



## Steve D UK

So sorry to hear that. Almost the same thing happened to our cat 5 years ago. She just collapsed on our drive. My wife ran her up the vets but they could do nothing for her as her systems were shutting down so she had to be put to sleep. We were all distraught. She was 17 and lived a full and happy life right up to that point which is how it should be. We had an individual cremation and we've yet to scatter the ashes!


----------



## Ryan P

So sorry to hear of Molly's passing, I'm sure you have many happy memories.


----------



## Cassie-O

@mach 0.0013137 Really, really sorry to hear this. Molly was a very lucky cat to have an owner like you.


----------



## Roger the Dodger

Not much more to say, Chap...everyone has already said it. She had a wonderful life with you and Caroline.

RIP, Molly... :rip_1:


----------



## Stan

Sorry for your loss Mac, but it's the price we have to pay for taking these remarkable animals into our lives.

There can be no doubt that you lavished all the protection, love and care on Molly that you could.

However, you have the rest of the tribe that need you, old mate. Keep it up. :wink:


----------



## BlueKnight

@mach 0.0013137


----------



## mach 0.0013137

mach 0.0013137 said:


> Molly (aka The Prime Cat) she`s 18 years old & a very quiet, unassuming lady who is absolutely adored by every member of this household.
> 
> 
> View attachment 12635
> 
> 
> Molly died unexpectedly yesterday, she had had a great morning happily exploring her usual haunts & local gardens then collapsed suddenly near the back door. We brought her inside but she was unresponsive so we made her as comfortable as possibly but within a few minutes she passed away, she will be greatly missed. One consolation is that she was 19 years old & had had a wonderful & happy life.


 Unfortunately Jackie passed away late yesterday evening. She had been very close to Molly whom she seemed to consider a surrogate mother and fell into a deep depression after Molly died.









She was an intelligent, loving & affectionate cat with a beautiful voice who loved Classic FM so much we bought her a radio. It soon became clear that she had her favourite pieces of music, she would complain if you talked over them, and she would leave the room if there was too much opera on offer.She will be greatly missed.


----------



## BlueKnight

*For Jackie......  *


----------



## mach 0.0013137

BlueKnight said:


> *For Jackie......  *


 Thank you, Jackie would have loved that beautiful piece of music, it`s exactly the kind of piece that would have drawn her closer to the radio.


----------



## Boots

@mach 0.0013137 so very sorry for your loss.

We lost one of our cats, far too early, a few weeks ago. I share your pain. Be strong.


----------



## Chromejob

Sorry for your loss.


----------



## Stan

I don't know what to say Mac, to lose two cats in so short a time is truly heart breaking. I've lost two within a year, but not a month. 

Sodding Hell. :angry:

To bolster your spirits, a tiny bit, I just donated a lump of money to "Iris's Cats In Need", a local charity that takes in, spays and finds homes for the unloved ones. It seems there's an umbrella group for the small cat charities called "Catchat".

https://www.catchat.org/index.php/catchat-news-signup

Iris Wright became a bit of a legend in this area, she mostly cared for cats took in most animals such as hedgepigs! A lovely and much lauded local lady. We used to tell our kittens, that if they didn't behave, they would go to live with Aunty Iris!

Not that they took a blind bit of notice. :laugh: :laugh:

My current cat is 15 years old, she could live another five years. By that time I will be 69 and far too old to take responsibility for any cat other than a middle aged one, with that could come medical bills that I may not have the funds to meet.

You were a medic in the NHS, you understand "Risk Management".

I have to apply that to cat "ownership", I won't leave one uncared for. :wink:

Keep your chin up and your arse down, as we said in the reg. :yes:


----------



## mach 0.0013137

My last post on the matter, Janie (Jackie`s sister) has been a great comfort to both Caroline & myself, sitting on my lap or nearby, purring whenever she gets the chance..


----------



## Davey P

Sorry to hear your news @mach 0.0013137 - We lost Gypsy recently at the ripe old age of 23, so I know what you're going through. Me and Ruthie were both devastated, they do become an important part of the family, and we both cried our eyes out in the car after dropping her off at the pet cemetary. They put her ashes in a lovely wooden sculpture, which was a nice touch, and a good way to remember her. Ruthie still talks to her every day. Daft I know, but she had her for a good few years before we met, so they go back a long way.

No plans to get any more animals, although next door's cat isn't making it easy by barging his way into the house at every opportunity, the little sod! :tongue:


----------



## Stan

mach 0.0013137 said:


> My last post on the matter, Janie (Jackie`s sister) has been a great comfort to both Caroline & myself, sitting on my lap or nearby, purring whenever she gets the chance..
> 
> View attachment 15016


 Janie is clearly comfortable in her environment Mac, that's what we do.

Keep caring for them, I intend to. :wink:


----------



## AlanGNW

A few years back but possibly my favourtie of all three of my crew together.


----------



## Steve D70

My two F6sbt Savannah cats bred from the African Serval.

Bigger one is Asher the boy and the other his sister Mia, absolute nutters, very definitely not a normal cat :crazy5vh: but so affectionate and soft as **** and literally I am NEVER alone , its like having 3 shadows, unbelievable that they're banned in quite a few places around the world.




























This is how big they can get, bigger than even the Maine Coons, this is an f1.


----------



## johnbaz

Steve D70 said:


> My two F6sbt Savannah cats bred from the African Serval.
> 
> Bigger one is Asher the boy and the other his sister Mia, absolute nutters, very definitely not a normal cat :crazy5vh: but so affectionate and soft as **** and literally I am NEVER alone , its like having 3 shadows, unbelievable that they're banned in quite a few places around the world.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is how big they can get, bigger than even the Maine Coons, this is an f1.


 WOWSER!!!! :jawdrop1:

I'll bet one of those cost more than an SMP!!,

Are there breeders in the UK or did you have to import them?

Absolutely beautiful animals!! :thumbs_up:

John


----------



## Steve D70

@johnbaz Thanks John, some of the best breeders are in the uk and I got my two and two I had previous with the ex from a place called jacaranda cats (Saltrock).

Smp? Can't work out what that is but yes they can be very expensive, these were £750 each but an f1 or f2 boy go for £4k - £6k and a lot higher for a special kitten, a breeding female can be £20k +, also Serval boys are around the same as f1 boys.

Although they look and sound wild and are banned in several places around the world they are absolutely soft as **** and never leave your side. They're fantastic gymnast's and can leap 6/7/8ft vertical and are a bit like kids on blue smarties :rofl:



















One of my old boy loki.


----------



## johnbaz

Steve D70 said:


> @johnbaz Thanks John, some of the best breeders are in the uk and I got my two and two I had previous with the ex from a place called jacaranda cats (Saltrock).
> 
> Smp? Can't work out what that is but yes they can be very expensive, these were £750 each but an f1 or f2 boy go for £4k - £6k and a lot higher for a special kitten, a breeding female can be £20k +, also Serval boys are around the same as f1 boys.
> 
> Although they look and sound wild and are banned in several places around the world they are absolutely soft as **** and never leave your side. They're fantastic gymnast's and can leap 6/7/8ft vertical and are a bit like kids on blue smarties :rofl:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One of my old boy loki.


 They're beauties!! :yahoo:

SMP- Speedmaster Pro!!

John


----------



## thaliadaniels

Hey guys, who among you are dog lovers? Maybe you can help me with this. I need to find a good life jacket for my dog before our out of town trip. We're going spend much of our time in the waters and I want to find one that is perfect for him. He is a medium-sized Labrador Retriever. I saw these dog life jacket and can anyone suggest me where to find a good life jacket for my pooch?


----------



## Boots

thaliadaniels said:


> Hey guys, who among you are dog lovers? Maybe you can help me with this. I need to find a good life jacket for my dog before our out of town trip. We're going spend much of our time in the waters and I want to find one that is perfect for him. He is a medium-sized Labrador Retriever. I saw these dog life jacket and can anyone suggest me where to find a good life jacket for my pooch?


 No direct personal experience, but I know quite a lot of yacht sailors give their dogs life jackets, so I googled "yacht chandler dog life jackets" and quite a lot came up - one may suit you.


----------



## Bonzodog

Steve D70 said:


> My two F6sbt Savannah cats bred from the African Serval.
> 
> Bigger one is Asher the boy and the other his sister Mia, absolute nutters, very definitely not a normal cat :crazy5vh: but so affectionate and soft as **** and literally I am NEVER alone , its like having 3 shadows, unbelievable that they're banned in quite a few places around the world.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is how big they can get, bigger than even the Maine Coons, this is an f1.


 Hells teeth,I bet that makes the local dogs take notice.


----------



## Teg62x




----------



## Roger the Dodger

Eldest son has just purchased a couple of Pink Toe Tarantulas...both infants at the moment...the smaller is only about a centimetre and bright blue as it's a juvenille, while the other is a bit bigger at around 3 cm. This is showing the pink toes, now. Both will reach around 10-12cm when fully grown.

This is the little one...it will turn red as it matures in about 10 months.










The red object is a standard bottle top, used as a water container for scale.



















And this is the larger one. This pic from above shows the cute pink toes.



















Close up of the fangs...


----------



## Roger the Dodger

An update...the larger Pink Toe has started webbing her cage...a good sign that she's settling in. :thumbsup:


----------



## Bow

My old lad being bullied by his little sister as always, he was a fantastic dog.


----------

